# Representing the Craft



## lilhut3579 (Mar 27, 2016)

Lately I've been seeing an increase in younger Masons representing the fraternity in a college fraternity like manner. Mainly PHA Masons. I wonder why? Not saying its a bad thing. I myself had a pretty "shiny" jacket made. Its the older brothers who seem to have more a problem with it. I want to know thoughts on this from not only PH brothers but Mainstream brothers as well.

p.s.

I'm 24 any brother out there younger than me?


----------



## Brother JC (Mar 27, 2016)

England has a program focused on finding new members in universities. Several have lodges on or near campus.


----------



## cemab4y (Mar 27, 2016)

The Grand Lodge of Oklahoma has a program to reach out to college fraternities. I forgot the exact name of the program.  Basically, Masons visit Greek fraternities on college campuses, and show a video about Masonry, and distribute literature. I think this is a terrific program. I tried to convince my lodge to enact a similar program. It was not approved, because the lodge never did it that way before.


----------



## Glen Cook (Mar 27, 2016)

cemab4y said:


> The Grand Lodge of Oklahoma has a program to reach out to college fraternities. I forgot the exact name of the program.  Basically, Masons visit Greek fraternities on college campuses, and show a video about Masonry, and distribute literature. I think this is a terrific program. I tried to convince my lodge to enact a similar program. It was not approved, because the lodge never did it that way before.


What year did you make this attempt?


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Mar 27, 2016)

cemab4y said:


> The Grand Lodge of Oklahoma has a program to reach out to college fraternities. I forgot the exact name of the program.  Basically, Masons visit Greek fraternities on college campuses, and show a video about Masonry, and distribute literature. I think this is a terrific program. I tried to convince my lodge to enact a similar program. It was not approved, because the lodge never did it that way before.


Is that not recruiting ?


----------



## Glen Cook (Mar 28, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> Is that not recruiting ?


Some jurisdictions do allow solicitation. UGLE: there is no objection to a neutrally worded approach being made to a man who could is considered a suitable candidate for Freemasonry. There can be no objection to his being reminded, once, that the approach was made. Information for the Guidance of Members of the Craft, 2013, page 36.

Utah: The definition of improper solicitation of a potential candidate is any proposal by a Mason that involves coercion or implied negative retaliation of any kind. 2012 Proceedings Page 39.

Minnesota rule: 
Proper solicitation shall consist of the following: A man of sterling qualities may be approached and informed, but only once. He must be
left to make his own decision. He should not be badgered
The current understanding in CA is that a mason could tell someone that they think that they would be a good mason.  After that if asked the mason may provide more information.


----------



## MBC (Mar 28, 2016)

I'm now 21.
Right back to the topic, we have the universities scheme here in England and Wales for lodges attached to one or more universities to attract members from the universities. And normally these lodges can apply to the ProvGM for a dispensation of lowing down the age requirements from 21 to 18 of the candidates on a case by case basis.
The UGLE and PGL dropped down their fees for under 25 brethren and PGLs have formed different social clubs for young or light blue(which means non-Grand nor Provincial Grand brethren) masons, such as the Connaught Club in London.
Some universities have formed a Masonic Society with the cooperation with the PGL and lodges. They also set up a stall in the universities to attract people to join too.
In my university, most of us brethren are quite discreet, we do not like to promote ourselves masons, but we never hide that we are masons.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Mar 28, 2016)

lilhut3579 said:


> Lately I've been seeing an increase in younger Masons representing the fraternity in a college fraternity like manner. Mainly PHA Masons. I wonder why? Not saying its a bad thing. I myself had a pretty "shiny" jacket made. Its the older brothers who seem to have more a problem with it. I want to know thoughts on this from not only PH brothers but Mainstream brothers as well.
> 
> p.s.
> 
> I'm 24 any brother out there younger than me?


 
So when you say representing the fraternity in a college fraternity like manner do you mean keggers and acting like ass hats while wearing Masonic Symbols?  cause if so then yeah thats a terrible idea.


----------



## Derinique Kendrick (Mar 28, 2016)

If paraphernalia is what we are talking about in terms of representing the organization then it isn't a big deal in my eyes. I agree that alot of the older brothers have a lot of critique when it comes to younger brothers wearing paraphernalia. I think it becomes a problem if said brother(s) decide he or they want to throw a college party. The difference is, those fraternities are social groups whereas Masonry is not a social group but every now and then you come across ones who treat it as such and that is where the issue comes in. Am I right, @Travelling Man91?


----------



## dfreybur (Mar 28, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> Is that not recruiting ?



PR for Masonry is group to group, allowed but not funded in my jurisdictions.  Recruiting a man for membership is person to person.  Each jurisdiction has rules about invitations and they evolve over time.


----------



## Derinique Kendrick (Mar 28, 2016)

I've see people "recruit" indirectly by say "Hey A.B., you know I think you'd make a pretty fine Mason" without actually saying "Hey here's a petition, I'd like for you to be a Mason". They always leave it to the person to ask on their own free will and accord. What are your thoughts on that, brothers?


----------



## dfreybur (Mar 28, 2016)

If I think a man would be a good Mason I inform my wife.  She invites him.


----------



## acjohnson53 (Mar 28, 2016)

I pass out my calling card and let him decide which direction he wishes to go....I know a lot of good Brothers that are not Master Masons.  If my phone rings then I know he's ready...Like they say 2B1ASK1 /G\


----------



## kekegomes (Mar 28, 2016)

Nice


----------



## Bloke (Mar 29, 2016)

Derinique Kendrick said:


> I've see people "recruit" indirectly by say "Hey A.B., you know I think you'd make a pretty fine Mason" without actually saying "Hey here's a petition, I'd like for you to be a Mason". They always leave it to the person to ask on their own free will and accord. What are your thoughts on that, brothers?



Good.


----------



## Bloke (Mar 29, 2016)

dfreybur said:


> If I think a man would be a good Mason I inform my wife.  She invites him.



LOL... I like it... but in all seriousness, it is funny how we are perceived as a boys club, yet a comment like the above would confuse someone who holds such  view.

A potential member came up one night over a dinner party. One of the wives chimed in and her exact words were "I do not think he would be a good Freemason". When asked, she described her (accurate) view of the qualities of a Freemason, and in her view he did not have them. He did not trust him. She knows a lot of Freemasons and has been around us for 30 years. Her husband, father-in-law and 4 of 5 sons are brothers (the eldest is not, but I would support him in a heart beat to join). The brothers talked about her opinion, and accepted it as if from a brother - and the man was never proposed... and I've come to see she was spot on..

Likewise, I said to my partner, "I am thinking of proposing X"; her response was to admonish me for not having done it earlier, to her, he felt exactly like the other Freemasons she knew. He was initiated last year.

Freemasonry is a fraternity, but it is not misogynistic . If a woman understands the fundamentals of the Craft as well as a brother does, her opinion is likely to be heard. Indeed we've had our girls at planning meetings, their voices can really add something. They spend years around us, at dinners. sometimes in the kitchen (my partner, who is on a six figure salary and a senior executive loves cooking with her daughters for lodge, the are treated like heroes (because they are) and they all get to spend time with the guys who work beside... okay, under them, in the kitchen, they do this to support me - and because they love feeding folk, and with lots of hungry 30 and 40 yo boys, love the enthusiasm  for their food from starving brothers LOL), at social functions... the girls often end up with a clear view on the fundamentals - they dont get bogged down in the details and the old problem of not seeing the forest for the trees...


----------



## mrpierce17 (Mar 29, 2016)

lilhut3579 said:


> Lately I've been seeing an increase in younger Masons representing the fraternity in a college fraternity like manner. Mainly PHA Masons. I wonder why? Not saying its a bad thing. I myself had a pretty "shiny" jacket made. Its the older brothers who seem to have more a problem with it. I want to know thoughts on this from not only PH brothers but Mainstream brothers as well.
> 
> p.s.
> 
> I'm 24 any brother out there younger than me?


Can you expand on what you mean when you say representing the fraternity like a college frat we are upright moral men and any Mason should carry himself as such


----------



## acjohnson53 (Mar 29, 2016)

ahhh we don't stomp the yard...But we can do the camel walk.....LOL


----------



## Derinique Kendrick (Mar 30, 2016)

Bloke said:


> LOL... I like it... but in all seriousness, it is funny how we are perceived as a boys club, yet a comment like the above would confuse someone who holds such  view.
> 
> A potential member came up one night over a dinner party. One of the wives chimed in and her exact words were "I do not think he would be a good Freemason". When asked, she described her (accurate) view of the qualities of a Freemason, and in her view he did not have them. He did not trust him. She knows a lot of Freemasons and has been around us for 30 years. Her husband, father-in-law and 4 of 5 sons are brothers (the eldest is not, but I would support him in a heart beat to join). The brothers talked about her opinion, and accepted it as if from a brother - and the man was never proposed... and I've come to see she was spot on..


This makes a lot of sense. Great way to look at things.


----------



## CLewey44 (Mar 30, 2016)

Derinique Kendrick said:


> I've see people "recruit" indirectly by say "Hey A.B., you know I think you'd make a pretty fine Mason" without actually saying "Hey here's a petition, I'd like for you to be a Mason". They always leave it to the person to ask on their own free will and accord. What are your thoughts on that, brothers?



I have no problem with it personally, Derinique. I think a lot of people just never think about joining or are so unfamiliar with it that sometimes it may take a simple suggestion like you said. I know some guys that are better "Masons" than some actually MMs and they've never stepped foot in a lodge. I have mentioned it to them but I never press it. I just say you'd make a good Mason and I think you'd enjoy it. They inevitably ask "Well, what do ya'll do?" That's the hardest question to answer without actually answering it lol.


----------



## CLewey44 (Mar 30, 2016)

dfreybur said:


> If I think a man would be a good Mason I inform my wife.  She invites him.



You found the loophole, brother!


----------



## lilhut3579 (Mar 31, 2016)

So I mean the regalia mostly and there has been a hand sign. i assume its making a square but basically making a square with the index finger and thumb.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Mar 31, 2016)

lilhut3579 said:


> So I mean the regalia mostly and there has been a hand sign. i assume its making a square but basically making a square with the index finger and thumb.


 
Our regalia is nothing like that of a GREEK frat.  they wear hoodies and what not with their letters on em.  As for hand signs of its not the DG and PS of a degree, the GHSD or the grips then it is not masonic


----------



## Glen Cook (Mar 31, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Our regalia is nothing like that of a GREEK frat.  they wear hoodies and what not with their letters on em.  As for hand signs of its not the DG and PS of a degree, the GHSD or the grips then it is not masonic


But see http://www.themaac.com/varsity.html


----------



## MRichard (Mar 31, 2016)

There are some similarities between PHA and the Divine 9 fraternities. Most of the Divine 9 fraternities founders were PHA at some point in time. They both use lines to initiate candidates (well  not sure if all PHA do). They are similarities in the ritual as well. Their rituals used ours as a blueprint or pattern. I belong to a Divine 9 fraternity. Divine 9 fraternities are historically Black ones in case you were wondering. I am not saying that PHA is like a college frat, I am saying there are similarities.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Mar 31, 2016)

Glen Cook said:


> But see http://www.themaac.com/varsity.html


 Those are AWESOME!  but i wouldn't call that regalia.  I have a hoodie with the S&C on the front upper left and plumbs on the sleevs and "WE MEET UPON THE LEVEL" written in the back with certain letter replaced with working tools.


----------



## MRichard (Mar 31, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Those are AWESOME!  but i wouldn't call that regalia.  I have a hoodie with the S&C on the front upper left and plumbs on the sleevs and "WE MEET UPON THE LEVEL" written in the back with certain letter replaced with working tools.



It's paraphernalia.


----------



## acjohnson53 (Mar 31, 2016)

Although I did not pledge while in college because I had other things on my mind, there is no similarity of college frat and the Masonic Faith, as said the Masonic Brother are held accountable for their action a nd up hold the true meaning of the Craft...


----------



## MRichard (Mar 31, 2016)

acjohnson53 said:


> Although I did not pledge while in college because I had other things on my mind, there is no similarity of college frat and the Masonic Faith, as said the Masonic Brother are held accountable for their action a nd up hold the true meaning of the Craft...



I respectively disagree. There are definitely some similarities. But they are totally different organizations. PHA masonry definitely had a profound influence on the Divine 9 fraternities.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Mar 31, 2016)

Derinique Kendrick said:


> If paraphernalia is what we are talking about in terms of representing the organization then it isn't a big deal in my eyes. I agree that alot of the older brothers have a lot of critique when it comes to younger brothers wearing paraphernalia. I think it becomes a problem if said brother(s) decide he or they want to throw a college party. The difference is, those fraternities are social groups whereas Masonry is not a social group but every now and then you come across ones who treat it as such and that is where the issue comes in. Am I right, @Travelling Man91?


Agreed.


----------



## The Traveling Man (Mar 31, 2016)

lilhut3579 said:


> Lately I've been seeing an increase in younger Masons representing the fraternity in a college fraternity like manner. Mainly PHA Masons. I wonder why? Not saying its a bad thing. I myself had a pretty "shiny" jacket made. Its the older brothers who seem to have more a problem with it. I want to know thoughts on this from not only PH brothers but Mainstream brothers as well.
> 
> p.s.
> 
> I'm 24 any brother out there younger than me?



I don't think jackets, hats, etc are symbolic of a college frat. It's no different than someone in the union to wear a union shirt or jacket, or an employee to wear something bearing the name or logo of his job. I don't have a jacket yet, but I have Masonic shirts, earrings, rings, bracelets, pins and car decals. I'm proud to be a Mason so I show it. But it isn't so much for the public to see as it is for other Brothers to notice it. Where I'm at I see it more with the older members. They have the jackets, the license plates, multiple pins, etc. I see it more with Brothers from my Grand Lodge than with the PHA Brothers, but I suspect it's probably about even. I'm 33 and the members in my Lodge that are younger than me I haven't seen with Any of those items yet.


----------



## Glen Cook (Mar 31, 2016)

acjohnson53 said:


> Although I did not pledge while in college because I had other things on my mind, there is no similarity of college frat and the Masonic Faith, as said the Masonic Brother are held accountable for their action a nd up hold the true meaning of the Craft...


Umm, "Masonic Faith"?


----------



## Ripcord22A (Mar 31, 2016)

Glen Cook said:


> Umm, "Masonic Faith"?


U caught that too, huh?  Not sure what that is....

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## MRichard (Apr 1, 2016)

Glen Cook said:


> Umm, "Masonic Faith"?



Lol. I noticed it too and just eased on down the road.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Apr 1, 2016)

I will say that some lodges near college universities govern themselves in a way that a college fraternity does. They pledge, party, "Step" and design their jackets in a way college frats do. I would not venture out to say this is a PHA thing. I know many clandestine AF&AM have lodges set up all over the big cities in TN. A lot of times brothers see guys acting and dressing this way, and automatically assume it's a PHA thing. I don't think it's a unrealistic assumption due to the fact how would you know PHA from clandestine mason without asking or seeing a charter. They use the same symbols as all regular masons.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Apr 1, 2016)

Without a doubt I believe it's younger masons. In my own experiences, I've yet to see a older mason acting that way. That's not to say their aren't some out here.


----------



## MRichard (Apr 1, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> Without a doubt I believe it's younger masons. In my own experiences, I've yet to see a older mason acting that way. That's not to say their aren't some out here.



There are many PHA Shriners videos on youtube doing the camel walk. I assume you have to be a PHA mason to be a PHA Shriner. Kinda like stepping.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Apr 1, 2016)

I don't know much about the Shriner's due to the fact that I am not one, but I am aware that PHA Shriner's do the "Camel walk". My objection is, Shriner's and Freemasons are two different and separate organizations. That might be the custom and tradition for  PHA Shriner's to do the camel walk, but it's not for PHA freemasonry. 

Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## MRichard (Apr 1, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> I don't know much about the Shriner's due to the fact that I am not one, but I am aware that PHA Shriner's do the "Camel walk". My objection is, Shriner's and Freemasons are two different and separate organizations. That might be the custom and tradition for  PHA Shriner's to do the camel walk, but it's not for PHA freemasonry.
> 
> Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app



So those are not PHA masons? I never said it was the custom. You said you never saw older brothers act that way. There were definitely some older brothers in that video.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Apr 1, 2016)

Yes they are masons, but they are not acting under freemasonry when it comes to dancing. They are doing something their appendent body come up with. I still haven't seen older freemasons, meaning just blue Lodge brothers dancing and acting like a College frat. But it's not a Masonic offense to dance anyways. I saw Shriner's doing a dance for their organization, but I've yet to see PHA masons representing the blue lodge dance in that kind of way.

Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Apr 1, 2016)

I dont think the camel dance would fly at our Shrine Club, but each to his own...


----------



## CLewey44 (Apr 1, 2016)

MRichard said:


> There are many PHA Shriners videos on youtube doing the camel walk. I assume you have to be a PHA mason to be a PHA Shriner. Kinda like stepping.




This is how our next Table Lodge should look. I'm ready to hang with these cats. Nothing wrong with having some fun....


----------



## MRichard (Apr 1, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> Yes they are masons, but they are not acting under freemasonry when it comes to dancing. They are doing something their appendent body come up with. I still haven't seen older freemasons, meaning just blue Lodge brothers dancing and acting like a College frat. But it's not a Masonic offense to dance anyways. I saw Shriner's doing a dance for their organization, but I've yet to see PHA masons representing the blue lodge dance in that kind of way.
> 
> Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app



So you are just a freemason when you are in the blue lodge?


----------



## MRichard (Apr 1, 2016)

CLewey44 said:


> This is how our next Table Lodge should look. I'm ready to hang with these cats. Nothing wrong with having some fun....



I kinda like it myself. I wonder if I could join both Shrines? Just a rhetorical question.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Apr 1, 2016)

MRichard said:


> So you are just a freemason when you are in the blue lodge?


Does Shriner's do what Freemasons do and does freemasons do what Shriner's do ? Again, two separate organizations.


----------



## MRichard (Apr 1, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> Does Shriner's do what Freemasons and do freemasons do what Shriner's do ? Again, two separate organizations.



You crack me up. You are a freemason all the time. All our Shriners are freemasons except in Arkansas.


----------



## Levelhead (Apr 2, 2016)

MRichard said:


> There are many PHA Shriners videos on youtube doing the camel walk. I assume you have to be a PHA mason to be a PHA Shriner. Kinda like stepping.


Im still trying to figure what the heck i just watched. Lmao


----------



## Ripcord22A (Apr 2, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> My objection is, Shriner's and Freemasons are two different and separate organizations.


Except for Arkansas- all Shriners are MM but not all MMs are Shriners.  



Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 2, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> So when you say representing the fraternity in a college fraternity like manner do you mean keggers and acting like ass hats while wearing Masonic Symbols?  cause if so then yeah thats a terrible idea.


I think talking to young college men is a great idea BUT.....if it results in behavior like described above this would be a bad thing.


----------



## MBC (Apr 2, 2016)

MRichard said:


> There are many PHA Shriners videos on youtube doing the camel walk. I assume you have to be a PHA mason to be a PHA Shriner. Kinda like stepping.


Oh no... Smh...
I just find it quite ridiculous that they do this "walk" with our fezzes. I think wearing our fezzes to do this somehow may damage the image of Shriners...
I am fine of any people doing anything but they were wearing a fez and got filmed... I don't know how the public says when they watch this(?)
P.S. Sorry for my old school conservative British view.


----------



## MRichard (Apr 2, 2016)

MBC said:


> Oh no... Smh...
> I just find it quite ridiculous that they do this "walk" with our fezzes. I think wearing our fezzes to do this somehow may damage the image of Shriners...
> I am fine of any people doing anything but they were wearing a fez and got filmed... I don't know how the public says when they watch this(?)
> P.S. Sorry for my old school conservative British view.



They are wearing their fezzes if I am not mistaken.


----------



## Glen Cook (Apr 2, 2016)

MBC said:


> Oh no... Smh...
> I just find it quite ridiculous that they do this "walk" with our fezzes. I think wearing our fezzes to do this somehow may damage the image of Shriners...
> I am fine of any people doing anything but they were wearing a fez and got filmed... I don't know how the public says when they watch this(?)
> P.S. Sorry for my old school conservative British view.



Recognising  we are speaking of both Egyptian (PHA) and International Shrine, Shrine has Clowns, Oriental Bands, funny little cars...I assure you, this is relatively modest behaviour and really not offensive in the Shrine context.  Placing an "old school British view" on Shrine probably is not the better approach.  Now, the video of Masons at a funeral is a different matter.  

FYI, I was a member of the European Shrine Club, have performed a ceremonial in London, and take some credit for the UK still being under Aahmes Shrine and not Emirat.


----------



## MRichard (Apr 3, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> Yes they are masons, but they are not acting under freemasonry when it comes to dancing. They are doing something their appendent body come up with. I still haven't seen older freemasons, meaning just blue Lodge brothers dancing and acting like a College frat. But it's not a Masonic offense to dance anyways. I saw Shriner's doing a dance for their organization, but I've yet to see PHA masons representing the blue lodge dance in that kind of way.
> 
> Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app



All you have to say is that we do things differently and let it go at that instead of getting defensive.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=858285920910868


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Apr 3, 2016)

I wasn't getting defensive. As a matter of fact, my post wasn't directed to anyone in particular. Just setting the record straight for anyone that thinks this is a custom for PHA blue Lodge masonry. It's not ! This is something the Shriner's do. So no I'm not going to say we do things differently when it comes to masonry because we don't. You posted a video of an appendant body doing a dance. Again, that is not something done in the blue lodges.      

Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## mrpierce17 (Apr 3, 2016)

Some of these post have me like lol smh come on brothers this is not the place for bashing each other


----------



## MRichard (Apr 3, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> I wasn't getting defensive. As a matter of fact, my post wasn't directed to anyone in particular. Just setting the record straight for anyone that thinks this is a custom for PHA blue Lodge masonry. It's not ! This is something the Shriner's do. So no I'm not going to say we do things differently when it comes to masonry because we don't. You posted a video of an appendant body doing a dance. Again, that is not something done in the blue lodges.
> 
> Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app



Sounds defensive to me. Guess you didn't see the last video I posted.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Apr 3, 2016)

Glen Cook said:


> Now, the video of Masons at a funeral is a different matter.



What happened?  I havent see that video



Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Apr 3, 2016)

Haven't seen the video. Okay let's say you did find a video of PHA masons dancing, so what. Just because one Lodge does it doesn't make it a custom for PHA masonry as a whole. There is a video online of a member of the Shriner international speaking on Lucifer and it caused controversy. Does his statement alone speak for all Shriner's ?


----------



## MRichard (Apr 3, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> Haven't seen the video. Okay let's say you did find a video of PHA masons dancing, so what. Just because one Lodge does it doesn't make it a custom for PHA masonry as a whole. There is a video online of a member of the Shriner international speaking on Lucifer and it caused controversy. Does his statement alone speak for all Shriner's ?



You are the only one that keeps making the custom argument. You stated that you had never seen something before. So I posted a video. You stated that you never saw something else. I posted another video.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Apr 3, 2016)

Last time, it's a appendent body custom not blue lodge. Thank you for the conversation brother.

Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## MRichard (Apr 3, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> Last time, it's a appendent body custom not blue lodge. Thank you for the conversation brother.
> 
> Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app



Did you ever look at the last video I posted?


----------



## Glen Cook (Apr 3, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> Haven't seen the video. Okay let's say you did find a video of PHA masons dancing, so what. Just because one Lodge does it doesn't make it a custom for PHA masonry as a whole. There is a video online of a member of the Shriner international speaking on Lucifer and it caused controversy. Does his statement alone speak for all Shriner's ?


Apologies. Didn't mean to imply it was PHA lodge which many have seen doing a camel walk.  I meant to indicate I didn't like it, as compared to the camel walk for Shriners of any fez, which doesn't bother me.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Apr 3, 2016)

Glen Cook said:


> Apologies. Didn't mean to imply it was PHA lodge which many have seen doing a camel walk.  I meant to indicate I didn't like it, as compared to the camel walk for Shriners of any fez, which doesn't bother me.


No need for apologies brother cook. I understand what all the brothers are saying regarding dancing and acting like college fraternities. I'm just stating that yes PHA Shriner's do the "Camel Walk" and just because one or two PHA blue lodges do some kind of dance at a ceremony does not speak for PHA masonry as a whole. I have never saw it in person. I can only speak from my personal experiences.  When I was a member of the ELKS lodge, they danced at certain ceremonies. I don't know why, but they did.


----------



## Derinique Kendrick (Apr 5, 2016)

CLewey44 said:


> I have no problem with it personally, Derinique. I think a lot of people just never think about joining or are so unfamiliar with it that sometimes it may take a simple suggestion like you said. I know some guys that are better "Masons" than some actually MMs and they've never stepped foot in a lodge. I have mentioned it to them but I never press it. I just say you'd make a good Mason and I think you'd enjoy it. They inevitably ask "Well, what do ya'll do?" That's the hardest question to answer without actually answering it lol.


I couldn't have said it any better. In the community where my lodge is, either men really don't know or they really don't care about what Masonry is. Sometimes, if you know a guy would make a good Mason, you have to give them that friendly nudge in hopes that they would inquire more about it. And you are so right, I know some non-masons who carry themselves much better than some brothers, unfortunate, but that's just how the cookie crumbles sometimes.


----------



## MBC (Apr 8, 2016)

Well It is just my opinion to think that "walk" is quite weird and pointed out some potential concerns as Freemasonry in general.
Outsiders won't care you Shriners, Craft, Royal Arch or even fake masons, they just know that these people are (free)masons.
And I am sure some of my closer brethren would have a similar view on it.
I am not putting my rulers up to measure everyone, just expressing my views.
If you get offended, then I am sorry about my poor English as it is not my mother language.


----------



## MRichard (Apr 8, 2016)

MBC said:


> Well It is just my opinion to think that "walk" is quite weird and pointed out some potential concerns as Freemasonry in general.
> Outsiders won't care you Shriners, Craft, Royal Arch or even fake masons, they just know that these people are (free)masons.
> And I am sure some of my closer brethren would have a similar view on it.
> I am not putting my rulers up to measure everyone, just expressing my views.
> If you get offended, then I am sorry about my poor English as it is not my mother language.



The people at those events probably love it. That type of dancing is a part of their culture. I am sure that some people don't like certain things of your culture regardless of what it is. They are Shriners and Shriners are known for having fun. 

You don't have to like it. There are things in freemasonry that I don't like either. It is what it is


----------



## MBC (Apr 8, 2016)

I am not forcing people to not like it with me. Apart from that I am also a Shriner, I like to have fun as well.
However I may have a British old school mind like a brother said before.


----------



## MRichard (Apr 8, 2016)

MBC said:


> I am not forcing people to not like it with me. Apart from that I am also a Shriner, I like to have fun as well.
> However I may have a British old school mind like a brother said before.



I am a Shriner as well. Don't see a problem with it.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Apr 8, 2016)

Question : does Shriner international members dance at any functions ?

Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Glen Cook (Apr 8, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> Question : does Shriner international members dance at any functions ?
> 
> Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


Umm, define dance?


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Apr 8, 2016)

Move rhythmically to music, typically following a set sequence of steps. Lol okay my own definition, I guess similar to what the PHA shiners did in the video


----------



## Glen Cook (Apr 8, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> Move rhythmically to music, typically following a set sequence of steps. Lol okay my own definition, I guess similar to what the PHA shiners did in the video


I've never seen Shriners International members do a camel walk or the like, though  I've not been to every temple.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Apr 8, 2016)

Glen Cook said:


> I've never seen Shriners International members do a camel walk or the like, though  I've not been to every temple.


Bro cook, I could see you doing the camel walk ha ha jk


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Apr 8, 2016)

All jokes aside, I wonder if this is part of their ritual or just "fun time" for them

Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Levelhead (Apr 8, 2016)

On the Level tho. The guy in the front of the line in the vid looks like "Flavor Flav! Lol 


Sent from Mossy Oak Swamp Bottom


----------



## The Traveling Man (Apr 8, 2016)

The Camel Walk has been used by PHA Shriners for a long time. They call it Riding, as in "Riding through the desert". I think the song they usually ride to is called "White Horse". Some Clandestine black Lodges also do the camel walk.  The walk itself has been around for probably 100 years, and the version that the Shriners use has been around for over 50 years. James Brown used to do the camel walk.


----------



## mrpierce17 (Apr 29, 2016)

[QUOTE="The Traveling Man, post: Some Clandestine black Lodges also do the camel walk. [/QUOTE]
Im confused on by what you mean when you say clandestine black lodges because from my understanding any man regardless of race can join any lodge if he is voted on favorably by the brethren that would include GL of state PHA even clandestine lodges  I am a Prince Hall mason and I have sat in tiled lodge with many white brothers who where also Prince hall Mason further more I don't see how having a little fun doing a dance is giving away any secrets or violating ones MM  oath and obligation


----------



## mrpierce17 (Apr 29, 2016)

Not trying to single anyone out but I think it is a low blow for anyone to single a lodge out by one particular race a lodge can be predominantly composed of one particular race but open to all who wish to join


----------



## MRichard (Apr 29, 2016)

mrpierce17 said:


> Im confused on by what you mean when you say clandestine black lodges because from my understanding any man regardless of race can join any lodge if he is voted on favorably by the brethren that would include GL of state PHA even clandestine lodges  I am a Prince Hall mason and I have sat in tiled lodge with many white brothers who where also Prince hall Mason further more I don't see how having a little fun doing a dance is giving away any secrets or violating ones MM  oath and obligation



PHA is regular regardless if the state grand lodge considers them clandestine in the states where the PHA grand lodge is not recognized. Each grand lodge is sovereign. In some areas like Texas & New York, there are a lot of so called 4 letter clandestine lodges so much so that they greatly outnumber the PHA lodges.


----------



## MRichard (Apr 29, 2016)

mrpierce17 said:


> Not trying to single anyone out but I think it is a low blow for anyone to single a lodge out by one particular race a lodge can be predominantly composed of one particular race but open to all who wish to join



Actually it isn't. And it is a big issue for the PHA grand lodges in certain states. I have no idea what criteria a clandestine lodge uses to recruit members.


----------



## mrpierce17 (Apr 29, 2016)

MRichard said:


> PHA is regular regardless if the state grand lodge considers them clandestine in the states where the PHA grand lodge is not recognized. Each grand lodge is sovereign. In some areas like Texas & New York, there are a lot of so called 4 letter clandestine lodges so much so that they greatly outnumber the PHA lodges.


I understand that the point I was trying to make is you will find people of every race in all of them


----------



## mrpierce17 (Apr 29, 2016)

MRichard said:


> Actually it isn't. And it is a big issue for the PHA grand lodges in certain states. I have no idea what criteria a clandestine lodge uses to recruit members.


Well  down here in the good old state of Florida the MWUGLofFL PHA doesn't have any issue with black , white,  red or yellow men joining as long as you bleed red your character is good and your money is green


----------



## MRichard (Apr 29, 2016)

mrpierce17 said:


> I understand that the point I was trying to make is you will find people of every race in all of them



I understood what you were saying. They are primarily Black. It is what it is. Not every clandestine lodge is that way though.


----------



## MRichard (Apr 29, 2016)

mrpierce17 said:


> Well  down here in the good old state of Florida the MWUGLofFL PHA doesn't have any issue with black , white,  red or yellow men joining as long as you bleed red your character is good and your money is green



Great. Why are you comparing your grand lodge to a clandestine one?


----------



## mrpierce17 (Apr 29, 2016)

If you take the time to read my post you will see I haven't compared my GL to any I was only stating that every Masonic organization I've come across had people of all races within them including the clandestine ones but since you brought it up I think my GL is second to NONE  my brother


----------



## MRichard (Apr 29, 2016)

mrpierce17 said:


> If you take the time to read my post you will see I haven't compared my GL to any I was only stating that every Masonic organization I've come across had people of all races within them including the clandestine ones but since you brought it up I think my GL is second to NONE  my brother



I did take the time to read it. All of your previous posts were about referring to a clandestine lodge as a particular color or race. Then I stated that I had no idea how a clandestine lodge chooses its members. Then you replied with how your grand lodge accepts men of all races. But if you say you were not, then I will accept that.


----------



## mrpierce17 (Apr 29, 2016)

No harm no foul brother!


----------



## Ripcord22A (Apr 29, 2016)

Ive never met a clandestine white mason....

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## MRichard (Apr 29, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Ive never met a clandestine white mason....
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app



There are plenty.


----------



## Bloke (Apr 29, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Ive never met a clandestine white mason....
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


I have


----------



## mrpierce17 (Apr 29, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Ive never met a clandestine white mason....
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


Lol jk


----------



## The Traveling Man (Apr 29, 2016)

mrpierce17 said:


> [QUOTE="The Traveling Man, post: Some Clandestine black Lodges also do the camel walk.


Im confused on by what you mean when you say clandestine black lodges because from my understanding any man regardless of race can join any lodge if he is voted on favorably by the brethren that would include GL of state PHA even clandestine lodges  I am a Prince Hall mason and I have sat in tiled lodge with many white brothers who where also Prince hall Mason further more I don't see how having a little fun doing a dance is giving away any secrets or violating ones MM  oath and obligation[/QUOTE]

Brother, you read too deep into my message. First, in case you haven't saw my pics, I'm black, so I wasn't playing the race card. I stated that the Clandestine black lodges do it to because the average person who may see a group of black Brothers doing the walk on YouTube would probably assume that they are PHA. So I was simply stating that the Clandestine black lodges (as in IFAAM, PHO, etc) do it too (because of the videos on YouTube are in fact Not PHA). If this was a PHA board I would have omitted the "black" reference. But seeing as how most of the Brothers on this board aren't black,  me saying Clandestine lodges could have lead them to believe that other Clandestine lodges do it. Clandestine could mean GOdF, Italy, or any other Clandestine Jurisdictions, but when I say Black Clandestine most Brothers will automatically make the association with IFAAM, PHO, JGJ, etc.... Since the camel walk, as far as I know, is not done by any of the mainstream Brothers, I wanted to be clear on who I was referring to when I stated Clandestine. My bad if you took it the wrong way Brother.... And you're right, any race can join any Jurisdiction. There are definitely white Brothers who belong to Prince Hall Lodges, as well as black Brothers (like myself) who belong to Mainstream Lodges.


----------



## mrpierce17 (Apr 29, 2016)

The Traveling Man said:


> Im confused on by what you mean when you say clandestine black lodges because from my understanding any man regardless of race can join any lodge if he is voted on favorably by the brethren that would include GL of state PHA even clandestine lodges  I am a Prince Hall mason and I have sat in tiled lodge with many white brothers who where also Prince hall Mason further more I don't see how having a little fun doing a dance is giving away any secrets or violating ones MM  oath and obligation



Brother, you read too deep into my message. First, in case you haven't saw my pics, I'm black, so I wasn't playing the race card. I stated that the Clandestine black lodges do it to because the average person who may see a group of black Brothers doing the walk on YouTube would probably assume that they are PHA. So I was simply stating that the Clandestine black lodges (as in IFAAM, PHO, etc) do it too (because of the videos on YouTube are in fact Not PHA). If this was a PHA board I would have omitted the "black" reference. But seeing as how most of the Brothers on this board aren't black,  me saying Clandestine lodges could have lead them to believe that other Clandestine lodges do it. Clandestine could mean GOdF, Italy, or any other Clandestine Jurisdictions, but when I say Black Clandestine most Brothers will automatically make the association with IFAAM, PHO, JGJ, etc.... Since the camel walk, as far as I know, is not done by any of the mainstream Brothers, I wanted to be clear on who I was referring to when I stated Clandestine. My bad if you took it the wrong way Brother.... And you're right, any race can join any Jurisdiction. There are definitely white Brothers who belong to Prince Hall Lodges, as well as black Brothers (like myself) who belong to Mainstream Lodges.[/QUOTE]
There are also whites In international and 4 letter PHA that's why I wrote the post stating even the clandestine lodges except anyone regardless of race there is no such thing as a black or white lodge even before Prince Hall there was a brother by the name Angelo Solomon who was initiated past and raised in what you refer to for lack of a better word mainstream lodge look him up


----------



## MRichard (Apr 29, 2016)

mrpierce17 said:


> There are also whites In international and 4 letter PHA that's why I wrote the post stating even the clandestine lodges except anyone regardless of race there is no such thing as a black or white lodge even before Prince Hall there was a brother by the name Angelo Solomon who was initiated past and raised in what you refer to for lack of a better word mainstream lodge look him up



No such thing as a white lodge. Surely, you jest.


----------



## mrpierce17 (Apr 29, 2016)

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Angelo_Soliman


----------



## MRichard (Apr 29, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Ive never met a clandestine white mason....
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app



The Black guy on the front row is an infamous clandestine freemason by the name of Weston Jarvis. Unless he has fooled some real freemasons again, I would imagine that these guys are all clandestine. I can't say for sure.


----------



## The Traveling Man (Apr 29, 2016)

MRichard said:


> There are also whites In international and 4 letter PHA that's why I wrote the post stating even the clandestine lodges except anyone regardless of race there is no such thing as a black or white lodge even before Prince Hall there was a brother by the name Angelo Solomon who was initiated past and raised in what you refer to for lack of a better word mainstream lodge look him up



No such thing as a white lodge. Surely, you jest.[/QUOTE]

Indeed there are whites in those Lodges, and I've seen them. When speaking of Mainstream and PHA I don't refer to black and white Lodges. But when I say Black Clandy what comes to your mind first, IFAAM or Grand Orient of France? That's my point. I think everyone who reads my post will understand exactly what I meant by it and why I said it. But to avoid disharmony among Brothers who may be sensitive to racial identifiers I wont use the term.


----------



## MRichard (Apr 29, 2016)

The Traveling Man said:


> Indeed there are whites in those Lodges, and I've seen them. When speaking of Mainstream and PHA I don't refer to black and white Lodges. But when I say Black Clandy what comes to your mind first, IFAAM or Grand Orient of France? That's my point. I think everyone who reads my post will understand exactly what I meant by it and why I said it. But to avoid disharmony among Brothers who may be sensitive to racial identifiers I wont use the term.



For the record, my post was not directed at you. The quotes were messed up in the post I quoted, I had to edit it to correct the problem. I wasn't referring to clandestine lodges when I made that statement either.


----------



## mrpierce17 (Apr 29, 2016)

I think outside the box so black clandy to me would be a reference to a black man who is clandestine I have never heard the term white clandy just something to think about and mainstream  leads one to believe one is superior and the other inferior so I try to reframe from using that as well we must make the necessary corrections in order to move the order forward for the betterment of the craft


----------



## mrpierce17 (Apr 29, 2016)

MRichard said:


> For the record, my post was not directed at you. The quotes were messed up in the post I quoted, I had to edit it to correct the problem. I wasn't referring to clandestine lodges when I made that statement either.


Brother that's the beauty of masonry we can come together discuss our differences gain a little knowledge and go away with a little more respect for one another at the end of the day where still going to be brothers


----------



## MRichard (Apr 29, 2016)

mrpierce17 said:


> I think outside the box so black clandy to me would be a reference to a black man who is clandestine I have never heard the term white clandy just something to think about and mainstream  leads one to believe one is superior and the other inferior so I try to reframe from using that as well we must make the necessary corrections in order to move the order forward for the betterment of the craft



From what I have heard, it was a PHA guy that coined the term "mainstream". It was discussed by several PHA freemasons on Prince Hall Think Tank facebook page.


----------



## MRichard (Apr 29, 2016)

mrpierce17 said:


> Brother that's the beauty of masonry we can come together discuss our differences gain a little knowledge and go away with a little more respect for one another at the end of the day where still going to be brothers



Exactly, the vast majority of lodges are basically white in my state and jurisdiction. It is what it is.


----------



## Derek Harvey (Apr 30, 2016)

I love all you guys.


----------



## tldubb (Apr 30, 2016)

mrpierce17 said:


> Well  down here in the good old state of Florida the MWUGLofFL PHA doesn't have any issue with black , white,  red or yellow men joining as long as you bleed red your character is good and your money is green


Same here MWPHGL of PA!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## tldubb (Apr 30, 2016)

MRichard said:


> From what I have heard, it was a PHA guy that coined the term "mainstream". It was discussed by several PHA freemasons on Prince Hall Think Tank facebook page.


First time I heard that a PHA mason came up with that term mainstream. Now I've heard "George Washington lodges" used instead of Mainstream..but in PA, the Brothers from GL of PA are Brothers' from 1 Broad as we say..they are a beautiful group brother's. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## Ripcord22A (Apr 30, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Ive never met a clandestine white mason....
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


Yup my bad, dont know what i was thinking.  Actually I do.  I was thinking about the John G Jones and the like.  Not the comasonic and athiesit GLs of Europe and to a smaller extent the US.  I appoligise!

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## MRichard (Apr 30, 2016)

tldubb said:


> First time I heard that a PHA mason came up with that term mainstream. Now I've heard "George Washington lodges" used instead of Mainstream..but in PA, the Brothers from GL of PA are Brothers' from 1 Broad as we say..they are a beautiful group brother's.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro



I will have to see if I can find the posts. Can't think of the name they kept mentioning.


----------



## MRichard (Apr 30, 2016)

tldubb said:


> First time I heard that a PHA mason came up with that term mainstream. Now I've heard "George Washington lodges" used instead of Mainstream..but in PA, the Brothers from GL of PA are Brothers' from 1 Broad as we say..they are a beautiful group brother's.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro



Found the posts. This is what was said: "Alan Roberts coined the term.. Walkes FORCED it down their throats.." They went on to say that the state GLs didn't necessarily like the term. The posts are still on FB. Not sure if they meant Allen  Roberts who is not PHA but Walkes is definitely.


----------



## mrpierce17 (Apr 30, 2016)

MRichard said:


> Found the posts. This is what was said: "Alan Roberts coined the term.. Walkes FORCED it down their throats.." They went on to say that the state GLs didn't necessarily like the term. The posts are still on FB. Not sure if they meant Allen  Roberts who is not PHA but Walkes is definitely.


A Facebook group dose not speak for Prince Hall masonry as a whole but I get your point just one of the downsides to social media groups


----------



## tldubb (Apr 30, 2016)

My Grand Lodge historically Raised  a good share PH GL's, so I'm not quite familiar with instances of that word "mainstream" being used by our GL. I may of used it once or twice on here but nothing from our leadership or communications using such. So, if it is offensive my most humble apologies to any brothers that I have offended. Peace & Harmony always.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## MRichard (Apr 30, 2016)

mrpierce17 said:


> A Facebook group dose not speak for Prince Hall masonry as a whole but I get your point just one of the downsides to social media groups



Maybe not but when it is called the Prince Hall Think Tank, it will to some degree.


----------



## MRichard (Apr 30, 2016)

tldubb said:


> My Grand Lodge historically Raised  a good share PH GL's, so I'm not quite familiar with instances of that word "mainstream" being used by our GL. I may of used it once or twice on here but nothing from our leadership or communications using such. So, if it is offensive my most humble apologies to any brothers that I have offended. Peace & Harmony always.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro



I doubt that many people even know of this. Just something kinda interesting. I don't look at it as derogatory but I think some on both sides could see it that way. I try to use state gls now. Problem is that it has been used so much, kinda hard to just stop all of a sudden.


----------



## MRichard (Apr 30, 2016)

mrpierce17 said:


> A Facebook group dose not speak for Prince Hall masonry as a whole but I get your point just one of the downsides to social media groups



Actually, I never said it did. I said the posts were on Facebook.


----------



## mrpierce17 (Apr 30, 2016)

MRichard said:


> Maybe not but when it is called the Prince Hall Think Tank, it will to some degree.


People can call  a  Facebook page whatever they like that doesn't make it legit I can create one for 33 degree Mason's not even being a 33rd so I say again a Facebook group doesn't hold much weight in freemasonry


----------



## dfreybur (Apr 30, 2016)

tldubb said:


> Now I've heard "George Washington lodges" used instead of Mainstream..



As far as I can tell I made that up.  With two branches of our family both older than our country, I don't like the idea of thinking they aren't both mainstream.  I picked a well known Brother contemporary with Prince Hall and typed in his name in a post at some point before I joined the MyFreeMasonry board.


----------



## MRichard (Apr 30, 2016)

mrpierce17 said:


> People can call  a  Facebook page whatever they like that doesn't make it legit I can create one for 33 degree Mason's not even being a 33rd so I say again a Facebook group doesn't hold much weight in freemasonry



Maybe you should do some research first. Might learn something. Do PHA grand masters sit in on some of the webcasts of the pages you claim anyone can make up?


----------



## MRichard (Apr 30, 2016)

mrpierce17 said:


> People can call  a  Facebook page whatever they like that doesn't make it legit I can create one for 33 degree Mason's not even being a 33rd so I say again a Facebook group doesn't hold much weight in freemasonry



I guess you are right. But why would a PHA grand master associate with something like that? You got all the answers. Please explain.


----------



## mrpierce17 (Apr 30, 2016)

Looks like these brothers where guest on one of there podcast did you here it from one of the grandmasters and I believe they have a disclaimer at the beginning of the podcast stating the opinions are are solely those of the brethren present and that the don't speak for any particular GL show me a official communication from any regular PH GL that uses the term " mainstream " just because a GM sat in as a guest doesn't make it a official terminology and you stated this was on there Facebook page anyone can post a statement if it's not a closed group I am familiar with their podcast watched a couple don't really care for Facebook groups that are not closed because to many crazies chime in I will check it out for myself and see ,I don't have all the answers just know the difference between a phrase used by some and something official used in communications and you will not see a communication addressing a GL of state from a PH GL stating fraternal greetings mainstream most worshipful GL of (insert state )


----------



## mrpierce17 (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## mrpierce17 (Apr 30, 2016)

Found the page it's not close couldn't find the post in question though


----------



## MRichard (Apr 30, 2016)

mrpierce17 said:


> View attachment 5031



I know what it is. You were the one saying that just anybody could make a Facebook page. The first 4 guys appear just about every month on the podcasts so they are not really guests.


----------



## mrpierce17 (Apr 30, 2016)

MRichard said:


> Maybe you should do some research first. Might learn something. Do PHA grand masters sit in on some of the webcasts of the pages you claim anyone can make up?


They may at their own will and pleasure to set the record on an issue you act as if these podcasts are tiled a non Mason could sit in on one so your point I'm not disagreeing the phrase isn't used but it's not official by any means as far as researching goes maybe you should have did your research before you stated it had been " coined an official term to identify GL of state


----------



## MRichard (Apr 30, 2016)

mrpierce17 said:


> They may at their own will and pleasure to set the record on an issue you act as if these podcasts are tiled a non Mason could sit in on one so your point I'm not disagreeing the phrase isn't used but it's not official by any means as far as researching goes maybe you should have did your research before you stated it had been " coined an official term to identify GL of state



Apparently, you are confused. I never said that. I quoted someone who said that.


----------



## mrpierce17 (Apr 30, 2016)

I will be off on this subject we seem to be going round and around and quite frankly I'm getting dizzy have a good night brother time for me to eat


----------



## MRichard (Apr 30, 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/events/567826270049435/?active_tab=posts . Scroll down til you get a post which says "One should find out why that term "Mainstream" was used and WHY we used it..."


----------



## mrpierce17 (Apr 30, 2016)

Doesn't really explain a whole lot


----------



## mrpierce17 (Apr 30, 2016)

Curry chicken anyone???


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Apr 30, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Ive never met a clandestine white mason....
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


I have. I started a tread about masons operating in prisons lodges. These gentleman were white. Not to mention there are white masons in predominantly black clandestine lodges.


----------



## MRichard (May 1, 2016)

mrpierce17 said:


> Doesn't really explain a whole lot View attachment 5032View attachment 5033



Are you familiar with Walkes?


----------



## MRichard (May 1, 2016)

mrpierce17 said:


> Curry chicken anyone???



http://www.thephylaxis.org/walkes/

If you would read that page, you would see that Ralph McNeal is or was the President of the Commission of Bogus Masonic Practices.

If he says something, I tend to give him the benefit of a doubt. 

Still want curry chicken?


----------



## mrpierce17 (May 1, 2016)

MRichard said:


> http://www.thephylaxis.org/walkes/
> 
> If you would read that page, you would see that Ralph McNeal is or was the President of the Commission of Bogus Masonic Practices.
> 
> ...


I know exactly who he is I'm a member of the phylaxis society and I say again there is nothing official about that phrase just something a brother came up with and people ran with it ... got a little curry left about to have a plate now ,if you where in FL I surely would invite you over brother


----------



## MRichard (May 1, 2016)

mrpierce17 said:


> I know exactly who he is I'm a member of the phylaxis society and I say again there is nothing official about that phrase just something a brother came up with and people ran with it ... got a little curry left about to have a plate now ,if you where in FL I surely would invite you over brother



I never said there was anything official about it. Just repeated what was said on Facebook about it.


----------



## mrpierce17 (May 1, 2016)

Then we have a mutual understanding issue resolved


----------



## dfreybur (May 2, 2016)

mrpierce17 said:


> Curry chicken anyone???



I'll see your chicken curry and respond with my own lunch today - a bowl of lamb biryanni with a side of garlic nan and a cup of chai.


----------



## mrpierce17 (May 2, 2016)

dfreybur said:


> I'll see your chicken curry and respond with my own lunch today - a bowl of lamb biryanni with a side of garlic nan and a cup of chai.


Now that sounds good right about now


----------



## tldubb (May 2, 2016)

Hungry now..


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## Glen Cook (May 2, 2016)

dfreybur said:


> I'll see your chicken curry and respond with my own lunch today - a bowl of lamb biryanni with a side of garlic nan and a cup of chai.


Had a chicken curry tonight from oldest daughter (red paste, ginger, coconut milk) and the wife said will be making biryanni, which she does well.


----------



## Brother JC (May 3, 2016)

Y'all are making me hungry!


----------

